# Word for the day derisive



## Josiah (May 15, 2015)

derisive
[dih-rahy-siv, -ris-iv] 


adjective
1. characterized by or expressing derision; contemptuous; mocking:
derisive heckling.

The boy gave a derisive laugh after he purposely pushed the girl into the mud.


----------

